# Are shoes REALLY the first thing people notice about you?



## Question (Jun 18, 2014)

Every shoe guide that advises you to buy quality shoes repeats this line : That the first thing people notice about you are your shoes.

Is this true in your experience?

Personally i dont think its true. I asked my friends and most of them said that the first thing they notice about someone is their face, hair or the shirt they are wearing. Not the shoes. Most of them do not even look at the shoes people wear unless it just happens to be very eye catching.

I thought about it and it doesnt make sense that the first thing people notice is your shoe. Unless you are walking down the street and you see someone approaching you from quite a ways off. Even then, you are more likely to look at them from top to bottom, rather than bottom to up. Its just the way the human eye works.

In some situations its even impossible to look at someone's shoes. For example, you are at a party and a friend taps you on your shoulder. You turn around and have a chat with him. At this point you are at arms length, both of you are conversing, and obviously keeping eye contact. Your eyes might notice the shirt he is wearing from peripheral vision, but they wont be able to see what shoes he is wearing unless you deliberately make an effort to look down by tilting your head...which would be a rather strange thing to do in the middle of a conversation. People naturally make eye contact when talking to someone, and breaking eye contact just to look at their shoes would be considered pretty weird by most people.

Thats how it works for me, although i am pretty tall so that might play a factor in it.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I tend to notice shoes first. 

Unless the gentleman is wearing a nice suit, then I'll admire the quality and fit, with shoes an immediate second.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

If you are aware enough, and are looking for a clue as to a person's attention to detail, style, fastidiousness, even to a degree their temperament and character, shoes are the most telling sign. Many a mother has given this advice to their daughters when trying to size up a potential suitor. Look at the shoes first, the rest is window dressing.

When interviewing a person, or meeting someone initially at a social function, the shoes are what I look at first. The rest of their outfit, language, mannerisms etc. can be put on. A man who puts his effort into his shoes (the last thing most would expect someone to analyze) is a man to be reckoned with.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I notice shoes first... but, not because I am judging the person. When a person is walking, the feet are the part of his or her anatomy that is moving the most. Therefore, my eyes are attracted to the motion. However, I would be lying if I said that I didn't mentally critique a few pairs on a daily basis. :tongue2:


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Google "pbs manor house snob quiz".

There's a question on there about the last time you judged someone based on there shoes.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

SG_67 said:


> Google "pbs manor house snob quiz".
> 
> There's a question on there about the last time you judged someone based on there shoes.


Thanks-Great link. There is also a question about chukkas.


----------



## Question (Jun 18, 2014)

momsdoc said:


> If you are aware enough, and are looking for a clue as to a person's attention to detail, style, fastidiousness, even to a degree their temperament and character, shoes are the most telling sign. Many a mother has given this advice to their daughters when trying to size up a potential suitor. Look at the shoes first, the rest is window dressing.
> 
> When interviewing a person, or meeting someone initially at a social function, the shoes are what I look at first. The rest of their outfit, language, mannerisms etc. can be put on. A man who puts his effort into his shoes (the last thing most would expect someone to analyze) is a man to be reckoned with.


I dont understand this logic. It seems to me that a shoe person would pay more attention to his shoes, but that doesnt imply anything else about him. Someone could be wearing John Lobbs but be wearing a $50 illfitting suit from a discount store because "meh i like shoes but suits? i could care less." Infact someone wearing john lobbs might be wearing them because they were a gift, yet he doesnt know or appreciate anything about shoes.

When i say "notice shoes", i actually mean like...notice them. For example if you are looking at someone, and were asked the following questions :

1. What shoes is he wearing

2. What shirt is he wearing

Would you be able to answer the first question, but answer the second with "I have no idea, i didnt notice his shirt at all. Is he even wearing a shirt?"

Because if you CAN answer the second question...it means you noticed both, but you just paid more attention to his shoes.

And like i said before, if you talking to someone face to face, do you really break eye contact just to check out his shoes? I think most people would find it weird if the person they were talking to suddenly stopped and looked at the floor before looking back up.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

arkirshner said:


> Thanks-Great link. There is also a question about chukkas.


The whole thing is really fun, then it gives you a snob score.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

SG_67 said:


> The whole thing is really fun, then it gives you a snob score.


I will admit to a 65, and you?


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

I think you're coming at this from the wrong angle.Since I started reading AAAC and appreciating shoes and clothes, I have found myself regularly checking out other men's shoes, but I'm sure I couldn't tell the make and model. It's just an appreciation of quality shoes in good condition.


I'm sure most people couldn't care less, these days. That should be obvious by what they go round wearing. I know one man who is a multi-millionaire, who owns 5 or more Ferraris, and wears what seems like the same pair of battered loafers every time I see him.


I wear what I consider nice shoes regularly, but nobody ever notices, unless I wear my George Cox red, white and blue bowling shoes, and then I get favourable comments from women about them.


----------



## tigerpac (Jan 23, 2014)

Watch first for me. Then shoes to make sure the watch is the one I think it is.


----------



## Question (Jun 18, 2014)

Odradek said:


> I think you're coming at this from the wrong angle.Since I started reading AAAC and appreciating shoes and clothes, I have found myself regularly checking out other men's shoes, but I'm sure I couldn't tell the make and model. It's just an appreciation of quality shoes in good condition.
> 
> I'm sure most people couldn't care less, these days. That should be obvious by what they go round wearing. I know one man who is a multi-millionaire, who owns 5 or more Ferraris, and wears what seems like the same pair of battered loafers every time I see him.
> 
> I wear what I consider nice shoes regularly, but nobody ever notices, unless I wear my George Cox red, white and blue bowling shoes, and then I get favourable comments from women about them.


Oh im not talking about identifying the exact make and model. But the phrase that people notice your shoes first makes me think of the following scenario where someone looks at what someone else is wearing, and then goes "He's wearing tan wingtips!" but doesnt even look at his shirt. Which seems strange to me because logically speaking you look from top to bottom, not bottom to up.


----------



## Mike75 (Jul 18, 2013)

I thought it was you could tell a lot by how they _ care _ for their shoes, not the brand.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Mike75 said:


> I thought it was you could tell a lot by how they _ care _ for their shoes, not the brand.


Yes, if a man's shoes look cared for it gives off one signal, if they are not cared its an opposite signal. You are right, the brand does not enter into it, it is whether the style and color of the shoe is appropriate with the rest of the man's ensemble.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Question said:


> Oh im not talking about identifying the exact make and model. But the phrase that people notice your shoes first makes me think of the following scenario where someone looks at what someone else is wearing, and then goes "He's wearing tan wingtips!" but doesnt even look at his shirt. Which seems strange to me because logically speaking you look from top to bottom, not bottom to up.


The answer to your questions, is if I am in a room of people I will look for who is well dressed, i.e: not wearing black wool pants that are far too long, and not wearing a jewel toned open collar. When also scanning a room I notice shoes, most often you will see black slip on bicycle toe with a rubber sole, but hey the upper is "leather" so they are dress shoes, but when I see another man that is reasonably well turned out I can appreciate it, and it also tells me that they are most likely a man of substance.

I also have this conversation with myself in my head "oh hey that guy is wearing some nice walnut shortwings, but why is he wearing charcoal pant's with them?"

Are shoes the first thing I notice, probably not, but I will notice whether they are good, or turrible.


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

Question said:


> "He's wearing tan wingtips!".


Tan or Walnut colored shoes with dark pants will draw ones eye to the shoes.


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

Question said:


> Someone could be wearing John Lobbs but be wearing a $50 illfitting suit from a discount store because "meh i like shoes but suits? i could care less." Infact someone wearing john lobbs might be wearing them because they were a gift, yet he doesnt know or appreciate anything about shoes./QUOTE]
> 
> Neither of these examples are likely to happen.
> 
> You certainly have an uniquely fitting screen name, BTW.


----------



## Question (Jun 18, 2014)

arkirshner said:


> Yes, if a man's shoes look cared for it gives off one signal, if they are not cared its an opposite signal. You are right, the brand does not enter into it, it is whether the style and color of the shoe is appropriate with the rest of the man's ensemble.


Oh first ive heard that. Shoe related articles usually suggest that you should buy a "high quality shoe" as thats the first thing people notice.


----------



## Grumpton (May 22, 2014)

Walking down the street, I'm checking out overall dress, in the subway, usually shoes, sitting in a lobby its shoes again. 

Yesterday I was in a lobby waiting for a meeting, when my escort walked in. I looked at their face to recognize them and never broke eye contact to shake hands and enter the building. After this we walked side by side to the conference room where we sat on opposite sides of a table. Other people walked in, I made eye contact and shook hands. In the lobby waiting area, I know what shoes everyone was wearing and critiqued them. I have no idea what shoes anyone in my meeting was wearing even though I spent 3 hours with them. 

The notion that I'm going to glance down at shoes so I can see what they are wearing in mid conversation is odd to me as well, and borderline rude. 

Walking down the street, starting at feet in an elevator, fine. Someone I'm supposed to be engaged with, not fine. If they cross their legs right in front of me, sure, you can't help but notice in a meeting, but I'm not looking under the table to find out. 

The OPs example where someone taps your shoulder at a bar was good. How many of you "I see shoes first" people are going to go out of your way in a crowded bar to check out the shoes, with someone you are having a conversation with? Do any of you really answer your front door when you know a friend is coming over and check out their shoes before smiling at their face and giving them a hug? 

I've tried to provide a balanced response since I do check shoes and clothes in public situations, but I don't get it in all situations. Seems inappropriate to me.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I see the face and upper torso first. I rarely look at shoes, although I know a lot of people use shoes as a basis for judgement.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

arkirshner said:


> I will admit to a 65, and you?


I did it years ago and was in the high 60's if I remember.

I did admit that I knew who Paris Hilton was and yes, Camilla is a pretender to the throne.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

So, if I were wearing nice shoes while standing next to my Jaguar F-type in nice sunglasses, would you notice the shoes first?


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Got a snob score of 59, FWIW.

I suppose I notice shoes most often when they are particularly bad. Many's the time when I will see an otherwise fairly well turned out man wearing shoes that are stylistically horrible, ill cared for or both.


----------



## 3piece (Jan 22, 2014)

Question said:


> Every shoe guide that advises you to buy quality shoes repeats this line : That the first thing *people *notice about you are your shoes.


You mean women? I don't know what they notice the very first but women notice shoes. I got plenty of compliments on my AE Strands.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

I try to be discreet when looking at a man's shoes. It's usually from afar and only for a few seconds. My experience has been that if a man is wearing a poorly fitted shlubby suit then shlubby shoes will follow. This tells me that the man in question has no regard for his personal appearance and that this disregard possibly bleeds over into other facets if his personal life. So basically, he's a slob 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

I tend to look just to mainly because seeing anything other than square-toed, rubber- soled, CG leather is so rare where I'm at. It's reassuring to see someone else that might actually be interested in such things.

By the way, our career services director has asked me to do a fifteen minute workshop on shining shoes for our students this fall. I'm glad that she sees it as important, and I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## SammyH (Jan 29, 2014)

87%

If there is one single thing that I instinctively judge a person by it's probably voice quality and accent. Followed closely by vocabulary. Which is followed closely by subject matter/wit/demeanor, etc. 

Otherwise, I take in the whole person - their bearing, their overall appearance, physical attributes, face. 

I Know what shoes a person is wearing, but it's not a "make" or "break" criterion in terms of noticing/judging a person.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I wasn't talking about the brand or cost of the shoes. The comment is about how they are cared for, and if the style was chosen with care or complete disregard. That attention to grooming and style details says more about a man than the price tag. It's the fact that shoes are so often overlooked that gives you an insight into the care a man places in his appearance, and maintaining his possesions. That says more about the person than his attention to the rest of his outfit that he knows is right in front of everyones face. As I have often told my sons, character is how you act when no one is looking.

Whatever happened to "clothes make the man"?

BTW Kiwi is affordable to all.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> So, if I were wearing nice shoes while standing next to my Jaguar F-type in nice sunglasses, would you notice the shoes first?


No, I would notice the hot blonde on your arm.

Let's not be so literal. Of course you see a person's face and body first. Or their bright red car. But you notice their shoes. By that I mean you draw conclusions from them, think about how they reflect the person, get a more subtle discriminating feel for their character. The worst, most unconscionable, thoughtless,lackadaisical person can drive a Ferrari. I doubt they will be as likely to polish their shoes as their car.


----------



## Question (Jun 18, 2014)

3piece said:


> You mean women? I don't know what they notice the very first but women notice shoes. I got plenty of compliments on my AE Strands.


Hmm...need to ask more of my female friends that one.

What does it say about a man if he is wearing very nice shoes but the rest of his outfit is bad (ill fitting shirts for example)?


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

While I agree with the earlier comment that this combination would be unusual, I would think"There is a man who has an interest in his appearance, but is lacking the knowledge to act upon his desires."


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Man
1. hair
2. clothes
3. shoes

Woman
1.face
2.hair
3.chest
4. arse
5. legs
6. face
7. chest
8. legs
9. face
10. shoes


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

Andy has an article on this topic, which is somewhere on this website. Notes that the first few things that people notice are items that are not under your control (e.g., race and sex).


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

No, I notice a person's face and demeanor first.

Also, I don't judge people based on the shoes they wear. Doing this would be presumptuous, and clearly wrong.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Sigh,
Why is this so difficult? When people talk of noticing a persons shoes first. I believe they are not talking about the automatic and simplistic act of seeing, rather what they take note of. This inherently influences our judgment of the person.

If someone were to walk up to you with a gun, you might *see* their face and body first, but you will take *notice* of the gun.


----------



## Carguy (Nov 29, 2012)

I do tend to take notice of shoes, but usually after the fact. I had acquaintance tell me one time that he thought I was rich because I wore well maintained, expensive shoes. I asked him how he knew they were expensive, and he told me he just "knew" they were as part of the whole package (I was dressed in a nice suit at the time). I'll have to take that snob quiz because I admit that I do use the way people dress in my initial estimation of them - not that their clothes need be expensive, just that they tried to put some thought and effort into the way they looked.

You really never do know with some people though.....I have a good friend in Arkansas who is pretty close to a self made billionaire. He takes pride in his all black ensemble though, proud that his shoes cost $10 at Walmart. If you didn't notice the solid gold Rolex on his wrist or the Amex Black card buried amongst scraps of paper in his battered wallet though, you'd NEVER imagine he had more than 2 nickels to rub together.


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Man
> 1. hair
> 2. clothes
> 3. shoes
> ...


Shoes are almost always the only comment I'll get from men. Usually "Nice shoes". Happens more often with bit loafers and then Italian loafers.


----------



## sleepyinsanfran (Oct 24, 2013)

momsdoc said:


> Sigh,
> Why is this so difficult? When people talk of noticing a persons shoes first. I believe they are not talking about the automatic and simplistic act of seeing, rather what they take note of. This inherently influences our judgment of the person.
> 
> If someone were to walk up to you with a gun, you might *see* their face and body first, but you will take *notice* of the gun.


+1 
The OP was asking if AAAC members notice other people's shoes, and not whether AAAC members interact with a person's shoes rather than faces and voices :/


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

These two pairs of shoes probably have about the same amount of wear. One pair is a "high quality shoe" and extremely well taken care of, the other is a piece of junk that was likely purchased from wal-mart. Which one would you rather wear, and If you wore the pile of junk shoes do you think people you met would take notice of the condition of them?


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

sleepyinsanfran said:


> The OP was asking if AAAC members notice other people's shoes, and not whether AAAC members interact with a person's shoes rather than faces and voices :/


What?

In his question, the OP mentioned that most of his friends notice faces first. In any case, shoes are one of the last things that I notice.



Question said:


> Personally i dont think its true. I asked my friends and most of them said that the first thing they notice about someone is their face, hair or the shirt they are wearing. Not the shoes. Most of them do not even look at the shoes people wear unless it just happens to be very eye catching.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

I've taken this approach with local politicians here in MN. Some dress well from head to toe, while others clearly dress themselves in the dark. And it is regardless of party affiliation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olifter (Jun 9, 2012)

momsdoc said:


> Sigh,
> Why is this so difficult? When people talk of noticing a persons shoes first. I believe they are not talking about the automatic and simplistic act of seeing, rather what they take note of. This inherently influences our judgment of the person.
> 
> If someone were to walk up to you with a gun, you might *see* their face and body first, but you will take *notice* of the gun.


I have had occasion to speak to people approached by someone with a gun and they did not see, or could not recall seeing, ANYTHING but the gun.

One of the best:

Can you describe the guy?
"He had a gun."
OK, describe the gun.
"It was huge, three feet long."
It was a rifle?
"No, a pistol."
Pistols are not that large.
"When is it a foot from your nose, it is."


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

Question said:


> Hmm...need to ask more of my female friends that one.
> 
> What does it say about a man if he is wearing very nice shoes but the rest of his outfit is bad (ill fitting shirts for example)?


Yes, this is the wrong crowd for this question since most members of AAAC notice and pay particular note of other men's shoes!

I don't know that technically most people notice shoes first. However, to your second point, there seem to be more men who wear acceptably clean, unwrinkled clothes who wear shoes that have been beaten to death than men who wear nice, well-maintained shoes with tattered clothing. It's the whole package, but often it's the bad shoes that end up drawing attention to themselves.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Isn't this one of those things we perceive in an instant? It's not something we have to look at to notice, even for a few seconds. It's not a rude stare or intense looking but a quick impression. If someone is walking toward you, you instantly have an impression of his or her overall look, including shoes. 

Yes, if you're going to determine exact make and kind and so on, you'll need to look more intently. But I think the idea of noticing shoes first just refers to this instant recognition, and as someone mentioned, since the feet move toward you, this catches your eye.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

herfitup said:


> Shoes are almost always the only comment I'll get from men. Usually "Nice shoes". Happens more often with bit loafers and then Italian loafers.


That's very true. In my own experience footwear is generally the only thing men will complement each other on. However, when I'm feeling mischevious amongst friends or colleagues and a man unknown to me joins us in the staffroom, I'll say "Oh, you smell nice, what are you wearing?"


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It could be rooted in our survival instinct. Fight or flight. Which way is the approaching friend or foe going, what direction is he going, move is he making next? The feet show that, of course.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

I realize this is a sample size of 1, but an old girlfriend (one who got away, if you know what I mean) told me she looked at the shoes to size up a man: not so much money he has (though that probably mattered to her; she came from $), but whether he values nice things and takes care of them. She bought me the nicest shoes I'd ever had at that point, Cole-Haan pebble-grain loafers. Almost any man will run to the 7-11 in a T-shirt and jeans, but scuffed shoes? Ech. Anyone can afford Kiwi.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Or, if they are nice scuffed shoes, she might see you as someone who is accustomed to wearing nice things but who wears them with obvious disdain. (Odd Casino Royale reference.)


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Or, if they are nice scuffed shoes, she might see you as someone who is accustomed to wearing nice things but who wears them with obvious disdain. (Odd Casino Royale reference.)


Not if she bought them for you!!!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't think I focus on the shoes first, I look at a guy's shirt and pants, the shoes should be the last thing I see.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

drlivingston said:


> So, if I were wearing nice shoes while standing next to my Jaguar F-type in nice sunglasses, would you notice the shoes first?


I would notice the sunglasses first.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I went to the office of a coworker to explain a computer problem she was having. I stood next to her desk. As I glanced away from the computer screen, I noticed she was looking at the crotch of my chinos. I'm not sure if she made it down to my bucks.


----------



## sleepyinsanfran (Oct 24, 2013)

Duvel said:


> I went to the office of a coworker to explain a computer problem she was having. I stood next to her desk. As I glanced away from the computer screen, I noticed she was looking at the crotch of my chinos. I'm not sure if she made it down to my bucks.


I think you pointed out the need for a new thread "Do people notice the crotch if you are standing next to a ferrari?"


----------



## LeeReynolds (Jan 23, 2012)

Question said:


> Every shoe guide that advises you to buy quality shoes repeats this line : That the first thing people notice about you are your shoes.


The people who are in the business of selling shoes are advising you to spend money on shoes.

Kinda hard to notice someone's shoes when you are looking them in the eye and offering a firm handshake. That being said, I have been in situations where it was clear other guys were looking at each other's shoes (and mine) out of the corners of their eyes with an odd sidelong stare at the ground.

My wife was always told by her grandmother to look at a man's shoes, not to see how expensive they were, but to look at how well he cared for them.

When she met me, my shoes were clean and in good condition. Therefore, I got her number.

True story.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, and I hope I was clear enough--it wasn't my crotch she was looking at, but rather the crotch of my chinos. I assume she was admiring the color or the cut, or perhaps she had her eye on the belt.



sleepyinsanfran said:


> I think you pointed out the need for a new thread "Do people notice the crotch if you are standing next to a ferrari?"


----------



## TodCreasey (Apr 1, 2013)

Also how often do you NOT make eye contact? In my experience it is pretty often as you are not trying to get someone's attention and it can be seen as rude. Women in particular will avoid eye contact with someone they really don't know in order to not give them the wrong idea so looking at your shoes may happen more often then not.

It is my shoes I normally get the most positive response for. The one day I wore sneakers to work it was mentioned by several people which indicates to me that people notice the decent shoes I wear every other day.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Duvel said:


> I went to the office of a coworker to explain a computer problem she was having. I stood next to her desk. As I glanced away from the computer screen, I noticed she was looking at the crotch of my chinos. I'm not sure if she made it down to my bucks.


why was she interested in down there?


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Really Howard?


----------



## dadgers (Jul 8, 2014)

To be honest I notice the shoes last. Oftentimes I unknowingly see the face or clothes but never the shoes first.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

After reading this thread I've come to the possible conclusion that it's not about what's noticed first but what stands out as being the worst. So in most cases in North America it's a man's shoes.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

I tend to look at cleavage first. If it's not on display, I tend to look around at other stuff. You might be lucky and see an old building, or a dog doing something, things like that. 

Being serious, and picking up on LeeReynolds's point, I do get complimented on my shoes quite a lot. Although I think I have wonderful taste, being honest I think a lot of it is due to the fact that they are well polished.

Your wife's grandmother's advice was very sound in my opinion. I think a pair of well-chosen, good quality shoes that will last and age well, and that are properly cared for, are at least an indication that you might have the right qualities for the long-term.


----------



## aps2012 (May 11, 2010)

arkirshner said:


> Thanks-Great link. There is also a question about chukkas.


Do you get extra points if you're confused as to whether its referring to unfortunately casual footwear or the periods into which your Saturday morning activity is divided?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

momsdoc said:


> Really Howard?


Sorry about that, let's move on! I apologize.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I always tend to notice the shirts and pants at first, then I compliment the shoes last.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't know whether it is the first thing people notice - or the second, of the third. I can't think why the order matters. The fact is that people DO notice. And scruffy, poorly maintained shoes bring your entire outfit crashing down. I have seen countless examples of that. Can't say I have ever come across a gentleman wearing a superb pair of quality shoes, meticulously maintained, whose outfit was otherwise a shabby, ill-fitting train wreck from the ankles up. There's likely a message in there somewhere.


----------



## Question (Jun 18, 2014)

RogerP said:


> I don't know whether it is the first thing people notice - or the second, of the third. I can't think why the order matters. The fact is that people DO notice. And scruffy, poorly maintained shoes bring your entire outfit crashing down. I have seen countless examples of that. Can't say I have ever come across a gentleman wearing a superb pair of quality shoes, meticulously maintained, whose outfit was otherwise a shabby, ill-fitting train wreck from the ankles up. There's likely a message in there somewhere.


I wore nice shoes and an ill fitting polyester suit jacket once because i couldnt find anything better on short notice. Im still wondering how to get a properly fitting suit jacket without breaking the bank....


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Shoes are decidedly not the first thing I notice when I meet someone. The first thing is normally a thorough (but rapid) appraisal of general personal grooming, face and hair. However, and especially, when all other components meet with my approval then the observation of a pair of scruffy shoes genuinely makes my heart sink.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

Shaver said:


> Shoes are decidedly not the first thing I notice when I meet someone. The first thing is normally a thorough (but rapid) appraisal of general personal grooming, face and hair. However, and especially, when all other components meet with my approval then the observation of a pair of scruffy shoes genuinely makes my heart sink.


This strikes me as being entirely sensible. I am involved in a minor scuffle over tie knots - something upon which I would not place great emphasis.

However, shoes - and the care with which they are maintained - can give very strong clues to the character of the person wearing them. No more than clues, but one would be foolish to ignore them.

Imagine person A, with a classic design, good quality within the relevant price bracket, smartly presented and well-maintained. Person B with a fashionable design likely to look silly in the near future, with the majority of the cost clearly spent on the label, of slovenly appearance and showing no signs of care or conservation. Which is likely to make the better husband, son in law, employee etc?


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

When I see a man wearing sneakers with a suit, his shoes are most definitely the first thing I notice. And likely the last.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Spex said:


> After reading this thread I've come to the possible conclusion that it's not about what's noticed first but what stands out as being the worst. So in most cases in North America it's a man's shoes.


While if might take a neurologist to be definitive, I believe you are on to something.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Spex said:


> After reading this thread I've come to the possible conclusion that it's not about what's noticed first but what stands out as being the worst. So in most cases in North America it's a man's shoes.


Agree. Even those poor benighted folk who've never heard of _Ask Andy_ will know something isn't right even if they knoweth not what.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Sooner or later, when chatting up a new acquaintance (a man), you will see his shoes. How many otherwise good impressions have been marred by carelessly chosen or maintained shoes? More than a few.
I will tactfully avoid the sexist contretemps of mentioning whether the survey of women is the same.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Il Signor Crispone said:


> However, shoes - and the care with which they are maintained - can give very strong clues to the character of the person wearing them. No more than clues, but one would be foolish to ignore them.
> 
> Imagine person A, with a classic design, good quality within the relevant price bracket, smartly presented and well-maintained. Person B with a fashionable design likely to look silly in the near future, with the majority of the cost clearly spent on the label, of slovenly appearance and showing no signs of care or conservation. Which is likely to make the better husband, son in law, employee etc?


OTOH, many people who wear nice shoes and dress very well are crooks, liars and scoundrels. And many people who dress badly or carelessly are people of good character.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> Shoes are decidedly not the first thing I notice when I meet someone. The first thing is normally a thorough (but rapid) appraisal of general personal grooming, face and hair. However, and especially, when all other components meet with my approval then the observation of a pair of scruffy shoes genuinely makes my heart sink.


Sometimes you could tell if someone's got a haircut or combed their hair differently.


----------



## Starting Late (Apr 26, 2010)

I notice shoes, not so much the brand but the type and whether they are well kept. It tells me something about a person. As far as women are concerned, I know they notice shoes. How? Because they say something to me about them. Usually how nice they look. And, in my experience, women do not know much about men's shoes, but they know a clean/polished shoe when they see one. Also, they generally like nice shoes - and dislike square-toed shoes - without knowing why.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

Stubbly said:


> OTOH, many people who wear nice shoes and dress very well are crooks, liars and scoundrels. And many people who dress badly or carelessly are people of good character.


Very true, although I was careful to state that shoes offer clues, not an infallible guide. I maintain that they can form a useful part of one's assessment; no more than that.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Stubbly said:


> OTOH, many people who wear nice shoes and dress very well are crooks, liars and scoundrels. And many people who dress badly or carelessly are people of good character.


A recurring theme in many a "Columbo" episode! He always seemed to express an interest where a gentleman got his shoes.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Il Signor Crispone said:


> Very true, although I was careful to state that shoes offer clues, not an infallible guide. I maintain that they can form a useful part of one's assessment; no more than that.


Agreed.

I did not read any more into what you carefully stated, and did not mean to imply otherwise.



SG_67 said:


> A recurring theme in many a "Columbo" episode! He always seemed to express an interest where a gentleman got his shoes.


Hee hee... It seems just a tad ironic that a messy character such as Colombo would have any interest in shoes.


----------



## wrags (Jul 30, 2014)

The first thing that people usual notice on a man, if he's wearing one, is the NECK TIE! A tie allegedly says something about the wearer like it or not!

Then the suit: how it is cut, the appearance of the fabric--does the fabric lay smooth on the wearer or are there wrinkles or something out of place?

Shoes of course will come in a close second or third. Are they shined? cuffed? worn? Then how does the whole package look on the man?


----------



## LeeReynolds (Jan 23, 2012)

Here's a question for all us guys:

Do you ever notice a woman's shoes?

I never do. Ever. This is something my wife actually complains about a little when we're out somewhere as I tend to unintentionally outpace her when she's wearing heels....which I don't notice she's wearing.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

LeeReynolds said:


> Here's a question for all us guys:
> 
> *Do you ever notice a woman's shoes?
> *
> I never do. Ever. This is something my wife actually complains about a little when we're out somewhere as I tend to unintentionally outpace her when she's wearing heels....which I don't notice she's wearing.


Errm.... Yes.

Yes, of course.

But let's not get into that right now. :redface:


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

After the face, the ankle is second. A well turned ankle I have found has a high correlation with the remainder of a woman's physique. And with women, you can get a lot of clues as to their overall grooming, style, and maintenance costs from their shoes. 

I wish I had known that last fact when I met my wife.ic12337:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

LeeReynolds said:


> Here's a question for all us guys:
> 
> Do you ever notice a woman's shoes?
> 
> I never do. Ever. This is something my wife actually complains about a little when we're out somewhere as I tend to unintentionally outpace her when she's wearing heels....which I don't notice she's wearing.


No, I notice the dress first. shoes come last.


----------

